# Best oils to use on face?



## perpetuallycute (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm trying to determine which is the best oil to put on my face.

In my posession I have:
unrefined coconut oil
jojoba oil
grapeseed oil
safflower oil (which I'm leaning towards because of the vitamin e and anti oxidants)
almond oil
and olive oil, of course.

But, if you have one you know of, or swear by - I would love to hear about it.

I know what you're thinking, why not just google it?
Well - the problem is that I have, and I think I'm just rubbish with search terms. Plus just about every result yields places that want to sell me crap.

About my skin:
I have tempermental skin. When it isn't winter, I have pretty normal skin with a slightly oily t-zone; now, I have a bit of the oily, but not much at all and dry flakey skin.
I've been using Philosophy Hope in a Jar - dry/sensitive, and for the most part it works, but occasionally after I'm done doing my makeup I can see those little patchy areas.

Oh! Also, I wanted to add that I've been seeing the Johnson & Johnson baby oil commercial about applying it right after you get out of the shower (on to wet skin) - so I thought I'd try it!
I don't use mineral oil - so I went with jojoba oil. I put it in a spray bottle, mixed it with some aveda fragrance oil and my skin is LOVELY!
In addition, I've been using my coconut oil om my rough prone areas (knees, elbows, feet)

I highly recommend trying this out!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I love coconut oil/butter for soothing dry areas! It's also great to put on your feet and cover with socks before you sleep! As for the face, I would say olive oil, vitamin E (I would *kind* of say this is an oil, or at least oily in texture) only because I know of cleansing facial oils that contain those ingredients. Apparently Jojoba oil is great for the skin (http://www.pioneerthinking.com/gj_jojoba.html). Try looking at the ingredients in products such as this http://www.drhauschka.co.uk/productinfo.php?product=90, that are oil blends made for the face. I'm sure you could use just the main ingredient or try making your own concoction. HTH!


----------



## Cruella (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a mixture of olive, grapeseed & jojoba to cleanse at night.  This is great for removing makeup.  Here is a decent link for some information on this cleansing method: 
http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/...&page=15&pp=15

PM if you would like to know more


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Do you need to use toners after you cleanse, or just towel off and the residue is ok? Even though I have oily/acne prone skin, I'd be willing to try something different like this.


----------



## Cruella (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't know if this question is for me, Dreamergirl3, but I'm gonna answer anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



After massaging the oil mixture onto my face for about 2.5 minutes, I wet a washcloth with very warm water & just wipe off the oil.  Keep wiping (and rinsing the cloth) until the oil is completely removed.  I then rinse my face with water and then dry off.  I don't use any toner at all.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 2, 2006)

Oops, yea it was for you Cruella! Thank you!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 2, 2006)

Coconut oil is fantastic for the body, you can even use it on the dry ends of your hair. I know that's not for the face though.

I've heard that the ancient Greeks used to use olive oil to cleanse their faces. Ooh, and rosehip oil is supposed to be great for healing and regenerating the skin.

It makes me wonder what oils they use for those expensive serums? I'm planning to try out Botani's olive oil one and Eleusian's rosehip one after trying Aesop's eye serum which really is fantastic for the eye area.

(you can view both brands/products on www.adorebeauty.com.au - I have no affiliation other than I order from them a bit)


----------



## litlaur (May 10, 2006)

For anyone who's switched from "regular" cleansers to oil for cleansing, what kind of results have you seen?

My skin is oily combination, and I've tried a multitude of cleansers. Acne-fighting cleansers are way too harsh, they make my skin so dry it flakes, and they still don't do much for my blemishes. I've been using Philosophy Purity, a gentle non-foaming cleanser. I like it, as it cleanses well without drying out my face, but lately I've been breaking out a lot more.

I'm thinking about going with oils because maybe my skin is overproducing oil because regular cleansers strip away too much. I was thinking about a blend of olive oil and jojoba oil.

I know everybody reacts differently to different products, but please let me know if this sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Moyra (May 10, 2006)

I have hyper-sensitive skin, which *used* to be combination before I made it go crazy by switching products too often and by using some not-so-gentle foundations.
Two months ago, after a ton of horrible eczematic breakouts on my cheeks, neck and decollete, I started only using oils, hydrosols and NapCa (in the spray bottle, from the health food store) as my cleansing/mositurizing routine. With the exception of "Purpose Anti Redness moisturizer with spf 30" (the only thing that won't make me break out in eczema) and Strobe (under evening makeup), this is all I use. Um, yes, I use makeup - but my foundation of choice now is Jane Iredale's Liquid Minerals. I use a variety of blushes, concealers and highlighters - mostly Mac. No sensitivity from those at all.
My skin has never looked as good, the red scaly nastiness is gone, I glow, wake up with my skin feeling soft and moist, not tight and itchy. Keeping things simple and clean has made the world of difference!
What I use:
1.) Extra Virgin Olive Oil (with perfume oil from attarbazaar.com added in to remove the salad-y smell)  to take off my face makeup. Rinse with warm water and a wash cloth (buy some beige/dark pink washcloths, trust me on this)
2.)Almond Oil to remove my eye makeup, rinse with warm water/washcloth.
3.)Use lavender hydrosol as a toner.
4.) Spray my hands with NAPCA and put on face, neck, decollete.
5.) Spray Rose hydrosol over that.
6.)Put a few drops of almond oil (at night) or grapeseed oil (morning) in my palm, rub it gently on my face - around eyes included - neck and decollete.

I also use avocado and apricot oil as body moisturizers. If your skin is super dry and, err...ummm...maturing, you'll love these. I exfoliate my legs and arms with brown sugar, avocado, apricot and carrot seed oil. You wouldn't believe the difference!
If I had oily skin, I might stick to grapeseed oil - its lighter and has special qualities that benefit oily/breakout prone skin, or so I've read.

PS:Edited because I am the Typo Queen


----------



## Peach_patch (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi- Safflower oil is the best. Here's some info that I copied from someones notepad on MUA.
( I hope that this is allowed )
High linoleic acid vegetable oils like sunflower oil and safflower oil are less likely to clog pores because linoleic acid is actually comedolytic.  Linoleic acid in its pure form has been shown in medical studies to be comedolytic and so helps keep pores clear.  It is also really helpful in repairing barrier function (so great for irritated, dry skin).  

If you're getting the safflower oil, DON'T get the high oleic safflower oil, only regular safflower. The safflower oil on the market is either high oleic or high linoleic acid. High oleic acid is more likely to be comedogenic than linoleic acid and is not as good for barrier repair. 

How to tell if it's high oleic or high linoleic if it's not labelled?  If an oil has high poly-unsaturated fats, then it's high linoleic, whereas if it's high mono-unsaturated then it's high oleic.


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 6, 2006)

I think the following oils are best for face:

Safflower oil
Wheatgerm Oil
Sweet Almon Oil
Jojoba Oil (its the closest thing to sebum which is produced naturally by the skin).


----------



## kaysd99 (Jun 6, 2006)

I use Jojoba oil at as my night time moisturizer, I was my face, tone, and then put jojoba oil on my face and neck, and I really do think that it helped even out my skin tone, my skin looks a lot better after I started using it. Although I did break out for about a week(purging) and then it was perfect! I also have oily/combo and super sensitive skin. I haven't tried any other oils though


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 28, 2006)

I have combo, acne prone skin and I found jojoba oil works well for me. When I apply it, the skin just drinks it up and doesn't just sit on top of the skin. It goes well under makeup and mineral foundations. 

I apply the oil with wet hands to even distribute the oil and massage for a minute. 

It also has antibacterial properties which help acne prone skin. Love it.

I also use it as an eye makeup remover by wetting a cotton pad and then place a drop of the oil on it and wipe. It's gentle on the eye and moisturizes it at the same time.


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

I open the unscented Omega 3 capsules and smooth the oil on my face at night after cleansing. It has helped my skin SO much!


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

You can try camellia oil and shea butter if you are not acne prone


----------



## alurabella (Jul 10, 2006)

I use pure tea tree oil.


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Jul 10, 2006)

Jojoba Oil - really good for your skin because it's the closest thing to sebum which are the natural oils your body produces (think someone said that) & if you put it on your lips it supposed to stimulate circulation & make your lips redder

Coconut Oil - gets absorbed into the skin really easily & is not too greasy

Avacado Oil - It's probably the most "natural" I don't know about the unrefined coconut oil though, but it absorbs pretty well and works pretty well for all skin types so it probably won't (not promising anything) make you break out on your T- Zone

Almond Oil - Smells delicious, lol, great reason I know, but it's also good for dry skin, so maybe just use it on dry patches?

Olive Oil - I use on my eyelashes and eyebrows since I've got like none, but I think any oil works for this, heat some olive oil massage it into your scalp and dry hair, put on a shower cap and then 20 min. later rinse it out, it's really just a hot oil treatment? but it helps

Grapeseed Oil - One of the least greasy oils, use this on your T - zone?

Baby Oil - I do that after shower thing every day casuse i have disgustingly dry skin on my legs, it's really gross, and it's weird cause the skin on my face is like perfect, but it traps in the moisture, also if you ever have time to take a bath, add a couple of drops

litlaur - uhmmmmm, this is gonna sound weird but drink green tea or take a green tea extract pill thing, it supposed to get rid of toxins that cause acne

ok that was pretty long, but I hope this helps


----------



## jinsy (Jul 14, 2006)

Are the Face Oils from Eve Taylor generally good? Any recs from other brands, please? TIA!


----------



## lemurian (Jul 16, 2006)

Vegetable oils are such a gamble; you never know for certain how they were extracted or how they've been stored.  All but the coconut oil and jojoba and maybe olive oil will go rancid VERY quickly after being pressed, and if you're buying them at the grocery store, they're almost certainly rancid on the shelf.  And ultimately, they're going to oxidize once you apply them to your skin, so frankly, I'm completely opposed to using most veggie oils for skin care.  As a massage therapist and someone who likes to whip up cosmetics at home, I find that fractionated coconut oil is the most versatile -- it will not go rancid and won't clog pores and won't leave you greasy.  It is technically "refined" but not in such a way that results in a nasty, rancid product.  Otherwise, plain old virgin coconut oil is lovely (and smells heavenly), and jojoba is fantastic, too (although it does go bad after awhile.. you can add some vitamin E to the bottle to extend it's shelf life).  A little extra virgin olive oil that you'd use for food is nice, too.  Also, shea butter is godsend for really dry skin, and cocoa butter is nice for the body (and smells delish, especially if you mix it with coconut oil..!!!!).  

HTH!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_For anyone who's switched from "regular" cleansers to oil for cleansing, what kind of results have you seen?

My skin is oily combination, and I've tried a multitude of cleansers. Acne-fighting cleansers are way too harsh, they make my skin so dry it flakes, and they still don't do much for my blemishes. I've been using Philosophy Purity, a gentle non-foaming cleanser. I like it, as it cleanses well without drying out my face, but lately I've been breaking out a lot more.

I'm thinking about going with oils because maybe my skin is overproducing oil because regular cleansers strip away too much. I was thinking about a blend of olive oil and jojoba oil.

I know everybody reacts differently to different products, but please let me know if this sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!_

 
 An awesome oil for oily to combination skin is ylang ylang...it is known for penetrating all the way into the skin and really cleaning out blemishes and controling sebum...I have oily, acne prone skin as well and my friend with the most perfect skin in the world sold me to Decleor's skincare line for oily skin. They make all type of oils for the face...The one I use is the Aromessence Ylang-Ylang oil and at night the Ylang Ylang night balm...They're awesome and the smell is amazing! Decleor is a bit pricey but it really works, plus its our skin, the first thing people see....that totally justifies my spending! I highly recommend it...


----------



## SagMaria (Feb 25, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## faerie_bel (Mar 3, 2007)

I have an oily t-zone and am prone to flaking and acne as well... I use Grapeseed oil to pre-cleanse and follow with a foaming cleanser. My skin has never been better.


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

I have really dry skin especially in the winter and I find using a cleansing oil ( safflower oil combined with a bit of lavender and Cromollient SCE ( an emulsifier ) works wonders. I never have any more dry patches or flaky skin.


----------



## nyla76 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use olive oil (extra virgin) every morning and sometimes at night to wash my face.  I have been doing this for a couple of months now and it has not broken me out and my skin is softer.  Its also good to drop a capful or two in your bath water because it makes your skin really soft.  I used to used the harsh facial cleansers but they dried my skin or irritated my skin.  During the day after washing I mix oil of olay with an SPF of 15 or 30 with a few drops of grapeseed oil as my moisturizer.  So far no problems and my skin seems more tone and blemishes go away a lot quicker.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 3, 2012)

black seed oil or Nagaila Stiva.. is the best oil to use on face.. its the real beauty secret of Egyptian women and i have also tried it.. it brings amazing changes to the tone and texture of skin..


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 3, 2012)

black seed oil or Nagaila Stiva.. is the best oil to use on face.. its the real beauty secret of Egyptian women and i have also tried it.. it brings amazing changes to the tone and texture of skin..


----------



## Beryl (Nov 5, 2012)

rosehip oil is very good for the face , I buy mine at a german online pharmacy


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe CAUDALIE Huile Divine ( 20 € here ), pure and good.


----------



## Didor (Dec 3, 2012)

Try HABA Squalane oil, there is no better face oil than this one.
  	The ingredients is 99% squalane, like stated in the product name.
  	The formular is fatastic, it's doesn't feel like oil once you applied on your skin, it's really light and refreshing, and you can never forget the softness of your skin the next day morning.


----------



## maryb (Jan 10, 2013)

Moyra said:


> I have hyper-sensitive skin, which *used* to be combination before I made it go crazy by switching products too often and by using some not-so-gentle foundations.  Two months ago, after a ton of horrible eczematic breakouts on my cheeks, neck and decollete, I started only using oils, hydrosols and NapCa (in the spray bottle, from the health food store) as my cleansing/mositurizing routine. With the exception of "Purpose Anti Redness moisturizer with spf 30" (the only thing that won't make me break out in eczema) and Strobe (under evening makeup), this is all I use. Um, yes, I use makeup - but my foundation of choice now is Jane Iredale's Liquid Minerals. I use a variety of blushes, concealers and highlighters - mostly Mac. No sensitivity from those at all.  My skin has never looked as good, the red scaly nastiness is gone, I glow, wake up with my skin feeling soft and moist, not tight and itchy. Keeping things simple and clean has made the world of difference!  What I use:  1.) Extra Virgin Olive Oil (with perfume oil from attarbazaar.com added in to remove the salad-y smell) to take off my face makeup. Rinse with warm water and a wash cloth (buy some beige/dark pink washcloths, trust me on this)  2.)Almond Oil to remove my eye makeup, rinse with warm water/washcloth.  3.)Use lavender hydrosol as a toner.  4.) Spray my hands with NAPCA and put on face, neck, decollete.  5.) Spray Rose hydrosol over that.  6.)Put a few drops of almond oil (at night) or grapeseed oil (morning) in my palm, rub it gently on my face - around eyes included - neck and decollete.   I also use avocado and apricot oil as body moisturizers. If your skin is super dry and, err...ummm...maturing, you'll love these. I exfoliate my legs and arms with brown sugar, avocado, apricot and carrot seed oil. You wouldn't believe the difference!  If I had oily skin, I might stick to grapeseed oil - its lighter and has special qualities that benefit oily/breakout prone skin, or so I've read.   PS:Edited because I am the Typo Queen


----------



## itssssarah (Feb 11, 2013)

Jojoba is supposed to be the best to mimic your natural oils in your skin. I personally like coconut, but only in very small amounts on super dry areas.


----------



## angelspice (Feb 11, 2013)

I use olive oil to deep clean my makeup brushes, I really don't use oil on my face because I have already oily skin


----------



## claire87john (Feb 13, 2013)

Depending on your skin qualities - some oils may be too heavy, so you can experiment or mix - avocado oil is amazing, so is sweet almond. Some swear by hazelnut or apricot kernel oil. Rosehip and evening primrose oils are miracles, but you probably want to use them in combination with main oil. Grapeseed is a good light oil you use as a base and add others to it.


----------



## macattack77 (Feb 19, 2013)

This site is amazing for explaining the benefits of each essential oil:

  	http://www.makeupalley.com/account/vn.asp?u=carekate#Anchor-Recipe-14210

  	scroll down to "*Essential Oil Guide for Skin and Hair".*  There are also recipes for homemade toners using these oils.  Depending on what effect you're looking for, it helps clarify what kind of oil(s) to use.

  	Personally I've been leaning towards trying tea tree oil- for those who use it, what do you think of it?


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 19, 2013)

I use Jojoba Oil religiously on my face and neck! I am normal/dry skin type, getting dryer in the winter months. Because it is currently winter and my skin was getting some dry patches and some redness, I needed to up my oil moisturizing routine. I have recently put down Jojoba Oil for now (I will totally pick it right back up in the spring/summer), but what I have been using currently is Olie' Biologique Huile Moderne 004 Hydrating Oil. It is a mixture of Argan Oil, Roseship Oil, Vitamin E, Bergamot Oil, Neroli Oil and Frankincense Oil. IT HAS DONE WONDERS FOR MY SKIN! My skin is so soft and smooth, I no longer have dry patchy areas or redness, and my skin tone has evened out! Truly a miracle oil mixture! Sorry if I sound like a commercial, its just that feeling you get when you have a problem and you found your HG! haha


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

Caudalie Divine oil is awesome on face,body and hair, plus is smells gorgeous!


----------

